# GÓC GIẢI TRÍ > Giao lưu >  Những điều mà bạn cảm thấy khi sinh mổ

## nghianv

*Trước chỉ định sinh mổ để giữ an toàn cho mẹ và bé, bạn cũng đừng lo lắng quá khiến mọi thứ rối tung lên. Nắm rõ một số kiến thức về sinh mổ sẽ giúp bạn hợp tác với các y, bác sỹ dễ dàng hơn.*
*1.Quá trình gây tê không làm bạn đau*
Việc chích thuốc gây tê ngoài màng cứng hầu như không đau. Một số người nhạy cảm cho biết, họ cảm thấy rất nhẹ. Nhưng chịu đựng việc một người lạ đưa một ống nhỏ vào cột sống quả thật không hề dễ chịu. Bạn nên nằm co người lại và giữ yên tư thế để bác sĩ tiêm thuốc dọc theo cột sống. Nhớ thả lỏng, đừng gồng người quá; làm theo chỉ dẫn của bác sĩ và tuyệt đối không nhúc nhích để tránh tiêm lệch.
*2.Bạn sẽ thấy lạnh*
Nhiệt độ phòng mổ thường rất thấp khiến bạn có thể lạnh đến tê cóng cả hai chân và run cầm cập. Nhiều bệnh viện chỉ cấp cho bạn áo choàng qua người rất mỏng manh.Trong phòng mổ, thân nhiệt của bạn sẽ hạ nhanh khiến bạn cảm thấy hai hàm răng của mình va vào nhau lập cập. Cả người bạn có thể run lên bần bật, điều này hoàn toàn bình thường. Giường mổ có những dây đai bằng băng dính giúp giữ bạn nằm yên trong trường hợp này đấy!
Đính kèm 159
>>> xem thêm: hình ảnh siêu âm thai 15 tuần
*3.Cảm giác bị kéo ở bụng*
Trong ca sinh mổ, bác sĩ sẽ vừa ấn bụng, vừa khéo léo từ từ kéo bé ra khỏi tử cung của bạn. Cảm giác khi bé vừa được đưa ra ngoài thật khó tả: một sinh linh bé bỏng vừa được mang ra với cuộc đời, để lại trong bạn khoảng trống lạ lùng.
*4.Di chuyển thân dưới khó khăn*
Khi cuộc phẫu thuật vừa xong, hai chân bạn vẫn còn tê cứng, không có cảm giác gì. Bạn hầu như không thể di chuyển phần thân dưới, các nữ hộ sinh phải làm toàn bộ việc đưa bạn từ giường mổ sang cáng thương rồi chuyển về phòng hồi sức.
*5.Ngứa khi hết thuốc giảm đau*
Bạn có thể ngứa như điên và ra sức gãi khắp nơi khi còn nằm trong phòng hồi sức. Trong vòng 48 giờ sau sinh, những cơn ngứa từ bên trong liên tục quấy rầy khiến bạn chỉ biết cào cấu ngoài da nhưng vẫn không đỡ là bao.
*Để biết thêm chi tiết về dịch vụ Thai sản trọn gói tại Bệnh viện Đa khoa Bảo Sơn, mẹ bầu vui lòng gọi tới Tổng đài 1900 599 858 hoặc Hotline 091 585 0770 để được tư vấn miễn phí.*
>>> tham khảo:
dấu hiệu của bệnh phụ khoa 
điều trị viêm cổ tử cung

----------

